# Dura Ace WH-7801-SL tubeless wheels



## AZroad (Aug 21, 2004)

The Dura Ace WH-7801-SL tubeless wheels are now on the shimano website. I have read some promising reviews about these wheels at velonews.com and was wondering if anyone had any further information. When is their availability? How much will they be? What do they ride like compared to the current Dura Ace wheel? Are they a viable upgrade for a recreational cyclist or is this just a marketing scheme with no real benefit? One problem I heard they were having was the difficulty of getting the tire on and off the rim, only professioanl mechanics with special tools could do it. Have they solved this problem for the average cyclist who does not have a support vehicle following them on every ride? Any information is much appreciated with many thanks in advance!


----------

